# Women that carry???



## Kristinemomof3

What do you carry? What training have you had? Dh has wanted me to carry for years, I walk a lot and we are in a safe area, but is any area really safe? There were two 14 year old girls murdered on a walking trail last week and they haven't even been able to make any arrests, I'm not scared, but I do think it's smart to be prepared and I think it's time. I had already been thinking about it, and DH brought it up again this last week. Our daughter that is 19 also wants to get a carry permit, so we can do this together. 

Thanks!
Kristine


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Kristine,

They still have not caught the psycho and they are VERY tight lipped w/ the information.
They immediately called the FBI in.....

My girls walked the Monon alone, at night, together......and never thought a thing about it because they were close to a town that is very safe.
Those two little girls were out in the country.....where it's supposed to be VERY safe.

If you are going to open carry, and you do not have a lot of practice, there are ranges all around. 
I know of 2 on the N side of Indy, that give classes, have great supportive staff, and sell weapons. 

It's a screwed up world out there......I hope they catch this monster and he gets what he deserves.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I am not a woman but 

most carry classes I have seen spend almost all their time on carry laws they are required to cover and offer very little at to shooting or how to carry.

cornered cat has some good info https://www.corneredcat.com/

I would suggest learning to shoot with good instruction in one step , and learning carry laws from the class.

shooting isn't difficult at all when the why is properly explained 

this is a good video that covers stance , grip , sight alignment and trigger control
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK0f-vZJTPw[/ame]


----------



## sisterpine

I am an older woman who carries a weapon at all times. Generally in my purse but am currently looking for a drop holster that I can wear with jeans as I am out and about. In Arizona I do not need a concealed weapon permit to conceal my gun but I would rather have it visible so predators can see I will not be an easy catch. In AZ many folks wear weapons even at local small town Bingo night! I believe that things are not going to get better- only worse and we owe it to our families to protect ourselves and them. Much luck to you- a good weapons course as well as much practice shooting and taking apart and cleaning the weapon are always a good idea. blessings.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

I know down here many of the indoor and outdoor ranges offer women only classes taught by women that are usually very very well trained. I taught my wife to shoot a pistol and have set up many scenarios for her to go through while shooting and have also made her draw and shoot from very awkward positions. My best recommendation is to practice drawing and shooting from how you will carry. Use your car and go to get in and engage a target behind you quickly as if you are about to or are getting attacked. Pete is right almost EVERY chl class only teaches the laws and makes you "qualify". Pay the money and do a class, don't be intimidated by anyone who is better or running their mouth during the class get everything you can from it and know that it may in fact save your life. My wife went through an all ladies class and loved it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

You can find lots of good answers by reading the articles here:

http://www.corneredcat.com/

Also another good resource:

http://www.paxtonquigley.com/

Most women I know carry 38 revolvers because they don't want to take the time to learn how to operate a semi-auto, and the revolvers are pretty much foolproof.

One of the most important things is finding a gun that fits your hand well.
I wouldn't want anything smaller than a .380 and would prefer a 9mm or larger.

The majority of women will carry the gun in a handbag even though that's not the ideal place.

Anyway, do some reading at the two sites I gave, which are both run by women.


----------



## Ellendra

I've been carrying for about 3 years now. My gun is a Smith + Wesson .38 special with built-in laser sight. I was mute when I got it, and I wanted a laser sight so the red dot could give warnings that I couldn't voice. Shortly after I got my gun I ran into some financial difficulty, so I've been making it work with the cheap clip-on holster that came with the gun.

My advice: 

1. Find a shooting range that lets you rent weapons, and try different kinds until you find one you like. I neglected this step, and ended up with a gun so stiff that it takes both hands to pull the trigger. Working on my hand strength, but I'd rather have a gun I can use with either hand.

2. Try on lots of holster designs. Act like you're trying on workout clothes. Bend, stretch, do jumping jacks, whatever, but make sure the holster stays secure with the way you move while wearing it.

3. Practice, practice, practice! I do quick-draws in the mirror, and if I'm outside alone I sometimes do drills when gardening. It came in handy when a stray dog decided my garden was in his territory. I'm still working on drawing while wearing a heavy winter coat, but you get the idea. Practice with the situations you're normally in, because ideal situations are rare.

4. Read "The Gift of Fear". It will help you avoid situations where you might have to shoot. You may not be able to avoid every single one, but it will help. Criminals give off signals that can often be detected long before they actually strike.


----------



## blanket

My wife's carry guns are a Glock 19 and a S&W Chiefs Special


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

My wife carries a Sig P290. Being in the industry, and having some pretty deep knowledge and opinions on the tools of the trade, I thought twice about injecting too much of my own opinion into her carrying. 

When it came time to go to the course and the range day, I stayed home and out of her instructor's way. When it came time to select a gun, I could have ordered her just about anything for half off or better through an friend/family-deal, but, instead, we just went to a bunch of gun shops and I checked out things on other racks while she shopped. When she found d something she liked and could operate well, we bought it at retail rather than me ordering something for her direct- it was her weapon and she went home with exactly the one she wanted. 

I did get involved when it came to the holster, though. After spending a bunch of time training in the back yard, and having her carry multiple ways around the property, nothing seemed to be working. Carrying the conventional ways didn't work well with her build, wardrobe, and habits.

The only time she carried was in the winter, when she wore a coat big enough to hide her inside-the-waistband holster. She didn't like it, so it didn't become habit, so she didn't do it. She's wanted to carry in her purse, but I had talked her out of it, citing all the concerns of carrying off-body. 

Then, one day when we were walking into a store, I noticed she was walking with her hand in her purse. She'd done that every day of the 15 years we were together, but I'd somehow failed to notice. She always carries her purse that way so that, if someone were to snatch her purse, she'd have her hand on her wallet and wouldn't lose anything too important. 

It turned out, all along, that purse-carry was perfect for her, and her husband was the big dummy who'd been talking her out of it. She now carries in a holster I sewed into her purse, with her hand on the grip of her pistol everytime she's moving anywhere. She's more prepared to safely and quickly draw than most men who wear on their waist line, and as secure in holding onto it as anyone who pocket carries (like me). 

Experiment and make it your own. Take tips and suggestions, but go with your own gut when it comes to finally deciding what to carry and how to carry it.


----------



## Darren

Doc carries a S&W M&P ... except when it falls out the holster and drops on the restroom floor. According to her, so far, no one has noticed.


----------



## Chief Cook

I'm with Sisterpine. When I go for my walks I am too far away from people to expect help. My nearest neighbor is a mile from my house and would probably be at the other end of his farm anyway. I carry a 357 mag right out there on my hip. It was my mothers, and it fits my hand very well. I love to shot it, and know that I only have 6 rounds so I had better make them count! Good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Darren said:


> Doc carries a S&W M&P ... except when it falls out the holster and drops on the restroom floor. According to her, so far, no one has noticed.


I have heard of that problem , had it at home never in public.

if you wear on your belt ,after you get in the stall undo the belt and pants, as the pants are lowered hold onto the gun and guide it so that the gun in the holster is in the pants between your feet.

then lower the undies 

it also hides it from your neighbor

all of the things that need to be done still can be done and your gun is hidden and it never left your holster.

another thing is check your states laws on school grounds carry in our state they failed to make an exception to allow you to carry in your car while dropping off the kids at school. some would say just stop on the street and let them out , but often schools in Wisconsin have all the sports fields surrounding them and it would be a quarter mile walk from the public road. we are working on the legislation exemption to licensed concealed carry on school grounds for the purpose of dropping kids off and picking them up.
we had a grandfather drop his grand daughter off at school , I don't recall the details of why he was stopped , some sort of traffic stop for a tail light out or something , bit when he notified the office he of his concealed carry license he was arrested for the felony of carrying a gun on school grounds.

I mention this because my wife is at the school every day dropping the kids off , it makes carry not legally possible for her much of the time.


also school property is not marked often they own the field or woods near the school the walking or bike trails go on there is no signage indicating you have crossed onto school property . school grounds do not have to be contiguous to a property containing a school. all in all very poorly worded legislation and a federal law the state must make exception to for licensed carriers.


----------



## frogmammy

I have a Sig P238 for cc (it's a little boomer), a Kimber SIS 45 for business, and a couple Ruger 22's for fun (Mark II and Mark III...6 inch and 12 inch barrels).

Mon


----------



## krackin

Years ago I gave a M 13 S&W .357 tuned a bit and a spurless hammer to a very dear female friend. I seriously doubt anyone can come up with a better application or choice. I'd like to have another one myself.


----------



## Ladyleo191

I carry a Glock 40cal for work and a small frame Kahr Arms 9mm in my purse otherwise.


----------



## danarutan

I have a Lady S&W 9mm, and I practice here at home with it. I also walk daily and I have pepper spray on my key chain. I also took a self-defense class. Not sure where in Indiana you are but it was through A Fighting Chance 317-450-1566. My 70 year old M-I-L, me 44, and my dgt 17 all took the class and thought it was great -- they actually have a man suited up that you kick & hit so you can test your skills and build self confidence.


----------



## Cabin Fever

My wife carries a revolver. She made this decision when I suggested to her that what ever weapon she chooses, she is going to be the one that has the responsibility of cleaning it. And, if she chose a semi, she was going to have to learn how to clear it, in the field, if there was a jamb. I demonstrated to her how I stripped my Kimber 1911 to clean. She saw all the parts and springs. Then, I told her with a revolver there is no stripping of gun prior to cleaning and it is almost impossible to jamb.

She thought about it. She chose a revolver.

This is a photo of her S&W 325PD AirLite. It's a full size revolver (N frame) but weighs only 26oz. She loves loading with moonclips. She can load 6 rounds in her revolver faster than I can load 7 in my 1911. Now, she has three S&W N-frame revolvers. They all shoot .45acp The photo below is an early picture of her carry revolver. It currently has three-finger rubber combat grips.


----------



## Thumper38

My wife and both daughters carry. 

Wife carries a XDS in .45. One of the twins carries LC9 ans the other carries a Jframe. 

Moral of the story? Everyone has their own preferences. Find a range that rents out guns. Try as many as you can afford. 

Another piece of advise? When your training, hell when youre picking out your gun leave your husband at home. No offense against your husband. But over the course of twenty some odd years (off and on) of teaching people to shoot Ive learned that women having their husbands there can be a real distraction for them.


----------



## Fishindude

I'm about 20 miles from the murders mentioned above. I used to be pretty against people carrying all of the time, thinking they were mostly ******** more likely to shoot themselves or a friend, rather than actually defend against a problem situation. 

However, with all of the crazy stuff going on in our society like this, I think it's time people start preparing to defend themselves anytime they venture somewhere risky. If you are going to pack a pistol, I do think you should be intimately familiar with it, shoot it a lot, know how to operate it in the dark, know how to operate it rapidly, etc. 

Don't rule out carrying a knife for personal protection either. They are cheaper, probably safer, easier to conceal, and you can take them a lot of places where guns are frowned upon.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Thumper38 said:


> My wife and both daughters carry.
> 
> Wife carries a XDS in .45. One of the twins carries LC9 ans the other carries a Jframe.
> 
> Moral of the story? Everyone has their own preferences. Find a range that rents out guns. Try as many as you can afford.
> 
> Another piece of advise? When your training, hell when youre picking out your gun leave your husband at home. No offense against your husband. But over the course of twenty some odd years (off and on) of teaching people to shoot Ive learned that women having their husbands there can be a real distraction for them.


My wife carries either a walther pk380 or a Taurus pt738. Both are great and dependable. When I taught my wife to shoot I taught her like I used to teach Marines. I prefer her carrying the Taurus as there is no safety and I am still not comfortable with her remembering to click the safety off the walther because the hammer will run with it on safe. I will say she picked both guns out on her own and I had zero influence because I probably would have gotten her a glock even though they are the ugliest pistol and I hate them but they will go boom every time with a .00001% failure. However I will agree that most husbands will distract their wives more than help them and could benefit from the lessons themselves. I was fortunate enough to have been a weapons instructor for a little while in the Marines.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Fishindude said:


> I'm about 20 miles from the murders mentioned above. I used to be pretty against people carrying all of the time, thinking they were mostly ******** more likely to shoot themselves of a friend, rather than actually defend against a problem situation.
> 
> However, with all of the crazy stuff going on in our society like this, I think it's time people start preparing to defend themselves anytime they venture somewhere risky. If you are going to pack a pistol, I do think you should be intimately familiar with it, shoot it a lot, know how to operate it in the dark, know how to operate it rapidly, etc.
> 
> Don't rule out carrying a knife for personal protection either. They are cheaper, probably safer, easier to conceal, and you can take them a lot of places where guns are frowned upon.


I won't get into the carry part but you are correct with being familiar with the weapon of choice. My biggest grip is people that fail to maintain their carry gun. After 2 days of it being "tucked" there can be a substantial amount of lint and other debris in your gun and unless it's a glock or other loose gun it will probably fail much like my Kimber did when I tried to shoot a hog off my tractor after brush hogging for 3 hours and it came out of the safe. That gun has had many issues and is now back in the possession of Kimber. Buy something reliable and unless you intend on practicing regularly get one with a heavier trigger and no safety it will eliminate the thinking part should the need arise.


----------



## Thumper38

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I won't get into the carry part but you are correct with being familiar with the weapon of choice. My biggest grip is people that fail to maintain their carry gun. After 2 days of it being "tucked" there can be a substantial amount of lint and other debris in your gun and unless it's a glock or other loose gun it will probably fail much like my Kimber did when I tried to shoot a hog off my tractor after brush hogging for 3 hours and it came out of the safe. That gun has had many issues and is now back in the possession of Kimber. Buy something reliable and unless you intend on practicing regularly get one with a heavier trigger and no safety it will eliminate the thinking part should the need arise.



Out of curiosity. What do you mean "unless its a GLOCK"?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Thumper38 said:


> Out of curiosity. What do you mean "unless its a GLOCK"?


As much as I hate them because of how ugly they are I have put well over 10000 rounds through mine and it has never jammed or failed to fire not a single time. I have gone over 1000 rounds without cleaning it as well. They are designed to fire no matter what. it is the AK of the pistol world. The components are built extremely loose so to say so that it can fire with debris and gunk and anything else jammed up in there. It is by far the most reliable pistol out there I just hate their looks. Check out glock torture tests on YouTube and you will understand better and then watch why glocks do not like reloads that are "hot" and you will see even more why they are as reliable as they are. Great gun and I trust my life to mine when I carry it anymore. I personally prefer my 1911 now.


----------



## Thumper38

Texaspredatorhu said:


> As much as I hate them because of how ugly they are I have put well over 10000 rounds through mine and it has never jammed or failed to fire not a single time. I have gone over 1000 rounds without cleaning it as well. They are designed to fire no matter what. it is the AK of the pistol world. The components are built extremely loose so to say so that it can fire with debris and gunk and anything else jammed up in there. It is by far the most reliable pistol out there I just hate their looks. Check out glock torture tests on YouTube and you will understand better and then watch why glocks do not like reloads that are "hot" and you will see even more why they are as reliable as they are. Great gun and I trust my life to mine when I carry it anymore. I personally prefer my 1911 now.




Im not a fan of them either. But it bothers me when people overstate their reliability. Firing a thousand or ten thousand rounds without a jam is no big thing. Ive fired tens of thousands of rounds down range in a given day with various weapon systems and not had a missfeed or anything. And then the next day with the same weapon system had nothing but problems. 

Ive done FID in half a dozen countries with uniformed military and police that used an AK of some sort as their standard issue. In many up to 90% were inop. Worked with one unit who had GLOCK 23s as their secondaries and half were inop. While nonuniformrd guys we trained had few problems with their weapons that were built in caves and huts. Done joint stuff doing DASR and Counter Proliferation. Similar results. 

My EDC is an XDS. Same as my wifes. A gun that is everything a GLOCK could be if they had continued to develop it over the last 25 years or so. Never in the 20k+ rounds that Ive fired through it have I ever had a problem with it that I couldnt attribute to magazine wear. But I have been the only one to carry, fire and maintain it. Carried RIAs Kimbers and a couple of my own builds without a problem. 

I carried M4s and M16s of different varients through several different countries without issue while with others, I had many. DMRs, M9s MEUSOC pistols, MK23s, and yes GLOCKS. All with similar results. 

One thing I have never experienced is a misfeed because of shirt lint. 

Moral of the story? Never overstate the reliability and regardless of how reliable you think your gun is. MAINTAIN IT PROPERLY and know it well. 

Smell what Im stepping in?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Thumper38 said:


> Im not a fan of them either. But it bothers me when people overstate their reliability. Firing a thousand or ten thousand rounds without a jam is no big thing. Ive fired tens of thousands of rounds down range in a given day with various weapon systems and not had a missfeed or anything. And then the next day with the same weapon system had nothing but problems.
> 
> Ive done FID in half a dozen countries with uniformed military and police that used an AK of some sort as their standard issue. In many up to 90% were inop. Worked with one unit who had GLOCK 23s as their secondaries and half were inop. While nonuniformrd guys we trained had few problems with their weapons that were built in caves and huts. Done joint stuff doing DASR and Counter Proliferation. Similar results.
> 
> My EDC is an XDS. Same as my wifes. A gun that is everything a GLOCK could be if they had continued to develop it over the last 25 years or so. Never in the 20k+ rounds that Ive fired through it have I ever had a problem with it that I couldnt attribute to magazine wear. But I have been the only one to carry, fire and maintain it. Carried RIAs Kimbers and a couple of my own builds without a problem.
> 
> I carried M4s and M16s of different varients through several different countries without issue while with others, I had many. DMRs, M9s MEUSOC pistols, MK23s, and yes GLOCKS. All with similar results.
> 
> One thing I have never experienced is a misfeed because of shirt lint.
> 
> Moral of the story? Never overstate the reliability and regardless of how reliable you think your gun is. MAINTAIN IT PROPERLY and know it well.
> 
> Smell what Im stepping in?


Had an M16, M4, XD(3 different ones), 2 glocks, a Kimber, s and w m&p, sigs and an hk usp. Only my hk and both glocks have never and I mean NEVER failed me. All the others have had some feed or ejection issue. I do maintain my weapons always have and always will. There are people in this world who carry in their pockets and wear sweatshirts up there in Yankee land more often that never clean a weapon and have issues because of lint my buddy from Minnesota had a 1911 that the hammer did not lock to the rear because there was a big ol piece of lint/dirt in his beaver tail grip. I have carried numerous guns on all but one continent and still had my M4 fail. I'm not overstating the reliability of MY weapons, I KNOW they won't fail me. So to speak of all of that particular brand, no, but MINE have not and there's probably fewer failures with Glocks than any other out there.


----------



## Thumper38

See. I think you missed my point. 

Murphy's law. Train for it.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Thumper38 said:


> See. I think you missed my point.
> 
> Murphy's law. Train for it.


No I see your point and I still train regularly. Not all people who carry do though but to each their own. That is the biggest reason the CHL classes are a joke they either need to go constitutional carry or have classes that actually teach you something about carrying and using a pistol in those situations.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Texaspredatorhu said:


> No I see your point and I still train regularly. Not all people who carry do though but to each their own. That is the biggest reason the CHL classes are a joke they either need to go constitutional carry or have classes that actually teach you something about carrying and using a pistol in those situations.



amen

I have seen most major brand stop on the range in classes or competition , S&W, Glock, Walther , XD 

most of the issues were damaged mags a few worn out parts 

I like my glocks , I can easily work on them, very easily get parts for them and find holsters made for them it just added up for me. the beauty isn't in their looks but in the simplicity.

but most of the time I carry the LC9 because it is so easy to carry and I have been carrying it since 2012 when clock didn't have anything comparable on the market.

everything needs maintenance everything needs testing and training.


----------



## Thumper38

Texaspredatorhu said:


> No I see your point and I still train regularly. Not all people who carry do though but to each their own. That is the biggest reason the CHL classes are a joke they either need to go constitutional carry or have classes that actually teach you something about carrying and using a pistol in those situations.


Fair enough. It just bothers me when people overstate things like that. It ends up giving the uninformed a false sense of security. They either think that their firearm does need as much maintenance and end up with major problems when theyre in the worst possible situation. Or they maintain their firearm properly but dont train for failures. 

When I was in NC I moonlighted at a range. In my advanced classes I would often slip a round or two into a box with a dead primer and no powder. 

It was amazing how many of these otherwise trained and profecient shooters completely froze when there was no bang after the click.

Anyway. I agree that the required training for a permit is inadequate. Any and all required training will be that way if it is made to be affordable to everyone. Which is why I am so against mandatory training. Well other than the fact that its the only constitutionally protected right that has government mandated training as a requisite for exercising that right. But that is a whole different discussion.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I always carry (in my purse) when I go out and sometimes when I'm working on the farm (in a holster attached to my belt). (The holster has a safety snap that keeps the pistol from falling out as I work.) 

I took a class put out by the Police force in this area so as to get a permit to carry. I purchased a 37 Glock semi-automatic and am a good shot with it. (It did take some practice in order to hold it properly with both hands.)

I've never needed to use it for protection; but knowing it's available and handy to get to is comforting.

I also keep a 12 gauge Mossburg in the house mainly with 4 and 6 shots for unwanted varments.

I feel safe where I live; however, crime is getting worse not too far from me; so it is best to be prepared!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Thumper38 said:


> When I was in NC I moonlighted at a range. In my advanced classes I would often slip a round or two into a box with a dead primer and no powder.
> 
> It was amazing how many of these otherwise trained and profecient shooters completely froze when there was no bang after the click.....


I probably would have froze, too, or at least have kept the muzzle pointing down range for 30 seconds or so. Maybe they figured they had a hangfire or misfire.


----------



## Thumper38

Cabin Fever said:


> I probably would have froze, too, or at least have kept the muzzle pointing down range for 30 seconds or so. Maybe they figured they had a hangfire or misfire.


It was in the write up and safety brief.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the thread is about woman who carry , we should probably take the training discussion to a new thread.


----------



## flewism

Wife now carries a Smith and Wesson Airweight .38, She is getting fairly good with it. We have a range in the back and we both practice with our carry weapons pulling and getting (2) on an 8.5 X 11 paper target from various positions and distances, nothing ultra fast just smooth and fairly accurate.

She also has an Ithaca 37 police special that her dad gave her long ago in her bedroom loaded with buckshot. She's pretty good with that also shooting off her hip.


----------



## big rockpile

My wife works in Federal Law Enforcement Office and also another Job where she handles thousands of Dollars. She carries a 380 Ruger. Has taken her CCW.

big rockpile


----------



## krackin

OK. Now that y'all argued the best autoloading handguns and failures, which one is the best for a woman to have fail on her? Point is, an autoloader is a disaster if it fails in short range self defense. Why would it fail? You guys nailed it. Do I own any? Several. My old M II performs better than any of them under the conditions described. 'Course that is why I bought it way back when, hunting, trapping, farming, not so much on sporting club ranges and such. Plinkin' gun, bait gun, pest gun hunting gun. It has done more work than your guns most likely. True, huh. Bet you don't like it much. Dump 11 round mag in 3" at 25 yards on a real bad day. Takes about 4 seconds. Imagine that betwixt the eyes if you are an aggressor. 

As far as the rifles mentioned, my farm rifle was Springfield M-14 GI. 14 or 15 bears later and roughly 60 whitetails, all harvested off the farm doing damage, and then properly used. Never let me down. Never counted hedgehogs, raccoons or woodchucks. I use a 6.8 Rem. more now. 

After all that, I agree with Cabin and it has always been my thought that a point and pull weapon is best, that is a double action revolver. That said, a double action revolver isn't my favorite revolver or action. Heck. I don't own that many of them. I still like to practice single action anyway. It keeps me tuned.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

krackin said:


> OK. Now that y'all argued the best autoloading handguns and failures, which one is the best for a woman to have fail on her? Point is, an autoloader is a disaster if it fails in short range self defense. Why would it fail? You guys nailed it. Do I own any? Several. My old M II performs better than any of them under the conditions described. 'Course that is why I bought it way back when, hunting, trapping, farming, not so much on sporting club ranges and such. Plinkin' gun, bait gun, pest gun hunting gun. It has done more work than your guns most likely. True, huh. Bet you don't like it much. Dump 11 round mag in 3" at 25 yards on a real bad day. Takes about 4 seconds. Imagine that betwixt the eyes if you are an aggressor.
> 
> As far as the rifles mentioned, my farm rifle was Springfield M-14 GI. 14 or 15 bears later and roughly 60 whitetails, all harvested off the farm doing damage, and then properly used. Never let me down. Never counted hedgehogs, raccoons or woodchucks. I use a 6.8 Rem. more now.
> 
> After all that, I agree with Cabin and it has always been my thought that a point and pull weapon is best, that is a double action revolver. That said, a double action revolver isn't my favorite revolver or action. Heck. I don't own that many of them. I still like to practice single action anyway. It keeps me tuned.


Personally, your carry weapon should never fail because you tested the hell out of it and ran 750-1000 rounds through it before ever carrying it for defense. As expensive as it is run 150-200 of your rounds you choose for defense through as well to ensure reliable feeding, some guns don't like hollow points and won't always feed. 

There are plenty of autos out there that are point and pull just like a double action revolver. I like to carry an extra mag with me not because I think I will go through 1 should I need to use my pistol but in the event I do have a failure I can drop the mag, clear, and load a fresh one in. I practice this 4 or 5 times weekly for about 20 minutes at a time as does my wife. Might sound crazy but I know if the time comes I'll be ready. 

My personal experience is that Glock as much as I hate them have been the most reliable pistol I have ever owned or carried they rank right there with my hk usp. XDs I am not too impressed with but they work and I won't ever touch another M&P again. Revolvers are revolvers when it comes to 38s for carry. 

You say you practice your single action to stay tuned, do you carry a single action?


----------



## krackin

I carry single action on the farm most often, Super Blackhawk or Vaquero. .44 and .45 respectively. Handloads both. Sometimes I'll take out the SW .41 or Dan Wesson .44 but those are doubles as you well know. They work quite well for what they are, the .41 is amazing. That said, Vaquero works best, fixed sights, filed front. Fast, accurate once you know the pattern. I say fast, truth is, the gun is, yet I'm probably not as fast as I once was, still accurate. OK, no probably about it actually. 

Road trips I generally carried my SIG 229 .40, 2 mags as you say, always. Always functioned well. I don't do much traveling anymore.


----------



## yetavon

Wife and Daughter both have their CCP. We have a collection of pistols they practice with regularly...nice to have a range and reloader at home. Rugers 9MM in P89 and LC9, and LCP 380, 22 Berretta, Makarov 9x18 is my daily carry.


----------



## sonya123

I carry a Glock 17 but have a 19 also, plus like shooting a .357 Ruger revolver that's too large to carry but fun to shoot.
We used to belong to a gun club in Florida and regularly did target practice with handguns, rifles and shotguns. You should take a class if you have never carried. IMO a hunter safety class is better than your average CC class, and they are usually free.
I usually have mine in a fannypack made for it when we go somewhere. I don't like carrying a purse, like to have my hands free, and I don't like wearing baggy shirts over jeans all the time, so this works for me.

and I don't know why so many people dislike Glocks! I love mine, best guns I have ever had. They don't misfire, they are easy to clean, they are not that heavy and I can hit the target better with them than anything else


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

sonya123 said:


> I carry a Glock 17 but have a 19 also, plus like shooting a .357 Ruger revolver that's too large to carry but fun to shoot.
> We used to belong to a gun club in Florida and regularly did target practice with handguns, rifles and shotguns. You should take a class if you have never carried. IMO a hunter safety class is better than your average CC class, and they are usually free.
> I usually have mine in a fannypack made for it when we go somewhere. I don't like carrying a purse, like to have my hands free, and I don't like wearing baggy shirts over jeans all the time, so this works for me.
> 
> and I don't know why so many people dislike Glocks! I love mine, best guns I have ever had. They don't misfire, they are easy to clean, they are not that heavy and I can hit the target better with them than anything else


I don't question their reliability, I just hate them always have and always will, I still carry one because I know it won't fail me nothing more and nothing less. I like my 1911 better but a 19 gives you 15 rounds and it's a good shooting pistol. What's not to love about the ugly pistol?!?! I also like to have a hammer but that's besides the point. Glocks are quality defense pistols, to be more accurate they need some work but as an everyday carry weapon they are up among the best.


----------

